# My home made speaker cables



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

With all the talk of high end speaker cables costing hundreds in some cases I thought I would try my hand at making some on my very own and they turned out even better than I hoped 

Bought a spool of 1/2"expandable black braided sheathing,gold plated banana plugs and right angle spade plugs and some heat shrink. 

For all three cables for my front left and right plus the center channel it cost me less than $30 :T


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks nice... Def looks better than a lot of cables that cost way more.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks, they look much better running along the floor than just the bare 12awg cables by themselves.

Now just need to make myself some cable risers and Im set LOL


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice job Tony! But, however did you find the spare time on a Saturday? I thought sure the girls would be running you ragged...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Lol, they are playing the Wii and I took them to Tim Hortons this morning


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I've been thinking that this would be my next project as soon as the hockey season is over. Looks great Tony!


----------



## blitzer (Mar 5, 2010)

Personally, I believe the upgrade order should generally be speakers, amps, pre-amps, source components and then consider speaker wires. With reasonable cables you should be good until you dump a whole bunch more into your system. I believe you need a really top notch system in order to really benefit from expensive cables. Reasonable cables should go a long long way, and these seem like very reasonable cables especially for short runs.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Those look great how did you find the time? I assume you have a bit of snow to shovel among other obligations.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Nah, it's too cold to snow here. It's sunny and not a cloud in the sky but -25c. So it's a good weekend to stay inside and make cables and transfer some old vinal over to digital.


----------



## macromicroman (May 17, 2014)

Cables look great, but don't you need jumpers or another pair for the high frequency inputs on your speakers?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

macromicroman said:


> Cables look great, but don't you need jumpers or another pair for the high frequency inputs on your speakers?


Not on these ones, there is a swappable plug thats located above the binding posts behind the access panel that you switch out.


----------



## macromicroman (May 17, 2014)

Just goes to show you do learn something new every day. Never saw or heard of this kind of panel before.


----------

